# Cypripedium Anita



## fundulopanchax (May 5, 2021)

Here is Cyp Anita that I purchased from Anthura last year. It is a hybrid of Cyp formosanum and californicum. Like all formosanum hybrids I have seen the leaves are quite wide although without the formosanum pleats. Also, like all formosanum hybrids, the flowers are essentially identical to formosanum. The flowers are enormous compared to californicum but only about one-third the size of formosanum flowers. The flowers have a subtle californicum cast to them. A very pretty hybrid although my favorite formosanum hybrid remains Lady Dorine, whose other parent, Cyp fasciolatum, affords it a larger flower. Lady Dorine is always an elegant plant; Anita is more "cute."




I cant avoid adding my "official" image of Huanglong Love that I took today at its peak. I collected pollen from it today which will be used this weekend as some likely recipient flowers mature.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2021)

Both sweet!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2021)

Wow, love them both Ron. I wonder if Anita could eventually become multifloral as it strengthens and ages... a long spike full of miniature formosanum flowers would be magical!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, love them both Ron. I wonder if Anita could eventually become multifloral as it strengthens and ages... a long spike full of miniature formosanum flowers would be magical!


Or back cross Anita to formosanum and have more pleated leaves on a long spike of larger flowers?


----------



## abax (May 6, 2021)

I really like Anita...cute is good.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 10, 2021)

Love them all.


----------

